# Barebow Effective Range?



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

First of all, at least for me, it depends on if we are talking about targets, or animals. I find on three D targets I can shoot really well most of the time out to 30 yds, pretty well out to 35 yds, and often shoot at out to 40 for funzies. I am talking about putting an arrow in the kill zone, not necessarily the 10 rings. On animals, I find it a little more difficult. I usually set up for a 25 yard shot, hoping to get the animal closer when possible. I have killed a couple of deer at over 30, but that is about it. I am not as in control of the shot process on live animals for some reason. My brain just seems to go on auto pilot so I don't think as much about the distance and mechanics of the shot. Also, the deer down here are really nervous and wired, so they have so much time to react to bow noise at longer distances I am reluctant to take those shots. The few times I have tried them at the 35+ yard range the deer seemed to be gone before the arrow got there (not saying I would have scored anyway).  I did kill a squirrel at 40 steps off the ground once. 

My shot is off of a sight picture; I do not consciously gap, although I do see the shaft under my spot in my peripheral vision. There are some deadly gap guys out here. I am sure they do much better. 

I don't know how he does it (gap, etc) but Tim Wells seems to make a lot of kills at over 60 yds. It is amazing to me, and beyond my ability for sure.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

mitchell said:


> First of all, at least for me, it depends on if we are talking about targets, or animals. I find on three D targets I can shoot really well most of the time out to 30 yds, pretty well out to 35 yds, and often shoot at out to 40 for funzies. I am talking about putting an arrow in the kill zone, not necessarily the 10 rings. On animals, I find it a little more difficult. I usually set up for a 25 yard shot, hoping to get the animal closer when possible. I have killed a couple of deer at over 30, but that is about it. I am not as in control of the shot process on live animals for some reason. My brain just seems to go on auto pilot so I don't think as much about the distance and mechanics of the shot. Also, the deer down here are really nervous and wired, so they have so much time to react to bow noise at longer distances I am reluctant to take those shots. The few times I have tried them at the 35+ yard range the deer seemed to be gone before the arrow got there (not saying I would have scored anyway).  I did kill a squirrel at 40 steps off the ground once.
> 
> My shot is off of a sight picture; I do not consciously gap, although I do see the shaft under my spot in my peripheral vision. There are some deadly gap guys out here. I am sure they do much better.
> 
> I don't know how he does it (gap, etc) but Tim Wells seems to make a lot of kills at over 60 yds. It is amazing to me, and beyond my ability for sure.



Same for all of us when it comes to shooting live animals, stress levels will play with us


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Although I typically shoot from 50 and in on the 3D course, I personally won't shoot at a deer over 35 yards in perfect conditions. If I already had an arrow into one, I'd sure take a follow up at 50 though. If it makes any difference, I shoot point of aim and I'm not aiming off the vitals until I get past 35 yards (35 POA is high lungs for me).


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Shooting 3-D and targets, out to 80 yards. When I use to hunt out to 40 was no big deal.
If I still hunted I would be useing a range finder and would not worry out to 60.
Don.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

It depends a lot on what day it is and is anybody watching me. Lol
Gary


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

2413gary said:


> It depends a lot on what day it is and is anybody watching me. Lol
> Gary


LMAO....Good one Gary.
Don.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Gary I think I saw that Sandy beat you once again at the NAFAC any truth to this rumor?


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I just can't see how that has anything to do with my effective range and is any of your business I think she got lucky


archer_nm said:


> Gary I think I saw that Sandy beat you once again at the NAFAC any truth to this rumor?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

This has everything with your effective range and it is less than hers. Ha Ha


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I hope my effective range is past 20 yds Vegas is coming 
Gary


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Most barebow shooters on the west coast are effective out to 100 yards as most of our marked yardage tournaments have at least one target at or near that distance. It makes for fun tournaments and gives us a chance to watch our arrows fly for a longer time.


----------



## Kaalboog (Feb 13, 2009)

I can hit a dinner plate at 50m, but I will call myself accurate at 25m. I stringwalk and tune my setup at 25 m.


----------



## Matterhorn (Mar 27, 2010)

Like Kaalboog, I am also a String Walker. I shoot a barebow recurve at 42lbs (hunting weight) the light poundage keeps the shakes at bay...lol. My effective range is 50m with the hunting bow and I try to practice a lot. With a lighter poundage target bow I've been shooting a bit further with some success. Tuning is huge at that ranges. 

A live animal...probably wouldn't pull the trigger at over 45yds though unless I ranged the animal and it was WIDE open

Merry Christmas Everybody!


----------



## lsb (Apr 2, 2011)

Mine depends on the day, animal and how much I have been shooting. I have passed on animals at 8 yards and killed at 50. If I draw back and my mind says "I got this" the arrow is gone, but if I have ANY doubt I let down, regardless of distance. Having said that, late summer and all fall i stump shoot and I am confident out to 45-50, right now I have not been shooting like I should and 30-35 is max. which sucks because i have a NM mule deer hunt that starts Jan 1. I guess I will stay at 30 and under.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Shooting BB recurve out to 60m for FITA field, stringwalking. On a good day the arrows are staying inside 18".

-Grant


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

It's not so much my ability to hit at distance as the ability of a whitetail not to be there when the package arrives. I shoot routinely out to 40-45yds which is about point on for my 45#Omega. I stringwalk as well but distances over 15-18yds. Up close I've no problem drilling my spots shooting instinctive, further out I like the consistency and increased accuracy/range that stringwalking gives me.

I've gotten my bow quieted down to a little "thunk", I'd feel comfortable out to 25-30 on a completely relaxed, unassuming whitetail.


----------



## Z Barebow (Feb 11, 2008)

I shoot compound with 3 under and I am a gap shooter.

About 45 is my max. This is point on for me. Anything over that, my arrow blocks my aiming point and I have to guess with Kentucky windage holding above animal. Unable to focus on spot.

I used to shoot with one over/two under and my "point on" distance was in the upper 50's. But I was less accurate in the 20-25 yard ranges as the gap was so great and I misjudged distance,,,, well you know. Arrow didn't hit where I want.

About three years ago I was on a 3D course and the target was a buffalo at 82 yards (Which I didn't know the distance at the time). I picked a leaf about 15' above the buff as let her fly. Two range guys were witnessing shots. They pulled up their binocs and said it looked good. (I was just happy to hear foam!). We walked up and the arrow was DEAD center in 12 ring. (If I were prepared, I would have had some smart @ssed comment ready!) As it was, I'll say this is probable the luckiest shot in 30+ years of shooting. Not my effective range, but my lucky range.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Z can you open both eyes and shoot ?


Z Barebow said:


> I shoot compound with 3 under and I am a gap shooter.
> 
> About 45 is my max. This is point on for me. Anything over that, my arrow blocks my aiming point and I have to guess with Kentucky windage holding above animal. Unable to focus on spot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Z Barebow (Feb 11, 2008)

2413gary said:


> Z can you open both eyes and shoot ?


If I did, then I get a paralax error (My L/R is screwed up). I normally squint my non dominant eye. Plus at distances greater than point of aim, my target point is so big in relationship to aiming point/target, it is still covered up by arrow.


----------

